# Acida = brutta?



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Secondo desire sono acida, secondo bravagiulia sono Perfettina, mi è stato detto “è perché non sanno che sei bona” alla mia richiesta di spiegazioni sull’attinenza dell’essere bona (che poi non sono bona), mi è stato risposto che mediamente se sei acida sei brutta perché nessuno ti caga mentre se sei bona al massimo puoi essere rompicoglioni, pertanto io non sono acida bensì rompicoglioni
Vi risulta? 
che sei acida perché sei brutta eh, non che io sia rompicoglioni, quello è già assodato


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2022)

Allora bisogna seguire con attenzione il ragionamento.
Se non hai le stesse idee o, peggio, se le contrasti sei acida.
Sei acida perché non scopi, non scopi perché sei proprio un cesso, perché altrimenti basta che respiri e non saresti acida.


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora bisogna seguire con attenzione il ragionamento.
> Se non hai le stesse idee o, peggio, se le contrasti sei acida.
> Sei acida perché non scopi, non scopi perché sei proprio un cesso, perché altrimenti basta che respiri e non saresti acida.


Ah ecco mi ero persa il “non scopi” 
O forse era sottinteso e non lo sapevo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah ecco mi ero persa il “non scopi”
> O forse era sottinteso e non lo sapevo


Sei ancora ingeuna. “Non scopi” è la base.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2022)

Naturalmente se non ti interessa scopare, sei figa di legno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Novembre 2022)

Se rinasco voglio essere uomo
Meno problemi
Sei o un bastardo o uno sfigato o un paraculo
Meglio bastardo e paraculo insieme...
Essere donna....troppo difficile


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se rinasco voglio essere uomo
> Meno problemi
> Sei o un bastardo o uno sfigato o un paraculo
> Meglio bastardo e paraculo insieme...
> Essere donna....troppo difficile


Ovviamente è un desiderio irrealizzabile, soprattutto rinascere.
Ma mai vorrei essere uomo.


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ancora ingeuna. “Non scopi” è la base.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente se non ti interessa scopare, sei figa di legno.


Il fatto che io abbia un marito è irrilevante vero?


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

ovviamente


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente


Ovviamente cosa?


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

ovviamente non conta


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente non conta


Ah, ok
Quindi tu sostieni la teoria che se sei acida sei cessa e non scopi


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora bisogna seguire con attenzione il ragionamento.
> Se non hai le stesse idee o, peggio, se le contrasti sei acida.
> Sei acida perché non scopi, non scopi perché sei proprio un cesso, perché altrimenti basta che respiri e non saresti acida.


Mi sono presa anche io della acida, da altro utente. 
@omicron  quindi che devo pensare?


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono presa anche io della acida, da altro utente.
> @omicron  quindi che devo pensare?


Siamo cesse e non scopanti 
Lo dice anche @perplesso 
Probabilmente anche vecchiacce


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah, ok
> Quindi tu sostieni la teoria che se sei acida sei cessa e non scopi


presente De Andrè?  tu non sei Bocca di Rosa


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> presente De Andrè?  tu non sei Bocca di Rosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Siamo cesse e non scopanti
> Lo dice anche @perplesso
> Probabilmente anche vecchiacce


 conclusioni troppo affrettate


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> conclusioni troppo affrettate


ma infatti


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti


Siamo autorizzate ad essere acide. 
Di certo scopiamo chi vogliamo noi


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siamo autorizzate ad essere acide.
> Di certo scopiamo chi vogliamo noi


ma che poi non siamo acide  o almeno io ero così anche quando ero single


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che poi non siamo acide  o almeno io ero così anche quando ero single


Io non sono acida 
Sono diversamente dolce


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

siete ambedue consapevoli che state ottenendo l'effetto opposto?


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> siete ambedue consapevoli che state ottenendo l'effetto opposto?


e tu sei consapevole che io me ne sbatto?


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

ed ancora con questa convinzione che quello che pensi o vuoi tu conti qualcosa


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed ancora con questa convinzione che quello che pensi o vuoi tu conti qualcosa


vale anche per te


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

io non ho espresso pensieri o volontà.   faccio solo notare le cose


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non ho espresso pensieri o volontà.   faccio solo notare le cose


come no? sostieni la teoria
cmq io non sono acida, anzi, sono pure dolce (dicono) ma rompicoglioni e sono pure bona, quindi non sono acida
poi vabbè siccome non ho l'amante rientro tra le non scopanti, ma non importa


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

tu hai chiesto se aver marito contasse, ti ho detto che no.  è un far notare.   hai chiesto spiegazioni, ti ho portato l'esempio di de Andrè.

ho fatto notare che tu e Ginevra state ottenendo l'effetto opposto.   inoltre ho fame


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai chiesto se aver marito contasse, ti ho detto che no.  è un far notare.   hai chiesto spiegazioni, ti ho portato l'esempio di de Andrè.
> 
> ho fatto notare che tu e Ginevra state ottenendo l'effetto opposto.   inoltre ho fame


mangia
de andrè non l'ho capito


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

non avevo dubbi


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi


sei acido


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2022)

no ho fame


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Novembre 2022)

Veloce che non ho tempo....mi è stato detto che l'importante non è la quantità di scopate ma la qualità che determina l'acidità...riflettete


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no ho fame


mangia



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Veloce che non ho tempo....mi è stato detto che l'importante non è la quantità di scopate ma la qualità che determina l'acidità...riflettete


quindi puoi essere gnocca e acida


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mangia
> 
> 
> quindi puoi essere gnocca e acida


Si...almeno la colpa la puoi fare ricadere su chi ti scopa


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...almeno la colpa la puoi fare ricadere su chi ti scopa


possiamo dare anche la colpa al ciclo   mio marito dice che sono in trasformazione  gli dico sempre che io almeno ho la scusa buona lui neanche quella


----------



## Ulisse (25 Novembre 2022)

mai considerata nessuna come acida o figa di legno solo perchè non me la davano.
Mi sembra stupido ed immmaturo etichettare una donna con questi termini quando invece è chiaramente solo un problema di mancanza di gusto per le cose belle 

Ma, d'altronde, sono molte di più le donne che mangiano con gusto un hamburger di Mc Donald che quelle che apprezzano una bistecca di manzo Kobe o una T-Bone di Angus argentino.

un mondo a rotoli


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2022)

Non lego l’acidità alla mancanza di sesso, ma alla pesantezza su certi temi per esempio 
Trovo acide le donne che si mettono su un piedistallo che sembra che la danno per gentile concessione e che ancora l’uomo che se la merita deve nascere. Forse perché troppo lontane dal mio concetto di rapporto uomo/donna
Ho sempre trovato sciocco l’equazione isterica =non scopa


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mai considerata nessuna come acida o figa di legno solo perchè non me la davano.
> Mi sembra stupido ed immmaturo etichettare una donna con questi termini quando invece è chiaramente solo un problema di mancanza di gusto per le cose belle
> 
> Ma, d'altronde, sono molte di più le donne che mangiano con gusto un hamburger di Mc Donald che quelle che apprezzano una bistecca di manzo Kobe o una T-Bone di Angus argentino.
> ...


Ma infatti non si può piacere a tutti
Il che dimostra che c’è tanto cattivo gusto in giro 
 
Comunque per la cronaca, io sono stata definita acida solo perché non ho dato ragione al tipo, non per altro
Anche perché desire per i miei gusti è pure troppo secco 




Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lego l’acidità alla mancanza di sesso, ma alla pesantezza su certi temi per esempio
> Trovo acide le donne che si mettono su un piedistallo che sembra che la danno per gentile concessione e che ancora l’uomo che se la merita deve nascere. Forse perché troppo lontane dal mio concetto di rapporto uomo/donna
> Ho sempre trovato sciocco l’equazione isterica =non scopa


Ma quelle acide non sono quelle che rispondono male, che fanno battute velenose e non ridono mai? Perché se una se la tira può essere presuntuosa ma non per forza acida 
Comunque è roba vecchia, le isteriche le curavano con gli orgasmi


----------



## patroclo (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Secondo desire sono acida, secondo bravagiulia sono Perfettina, mi è stato detto “è perché non sanno che sei bona” alla mia richiesta di spiegazioni sull’attinenza dell’essere bona (che poi non sono bona), mi è stato risposto che mediamente se sei acida sei brutta perché nessuno ti caga mentre se sei bona al massimo puoi essere rompicoglioni, pertanto io non sono acida bensì rompicoglioni
> Vi risulta?
> che sei acida perché sei brutta eh, non che io sia rompicoglioni, quello è già assodato


Ci sono delle bellissime acide, delle cessissime rompicoglioni, delle orrende acide e delle meravigliose rompicoglioni ....diciamo tutte categorie evitabili a livello di frequentazioni


----------



## Ulisse (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il che dimostra che c’è tanto cattivo gusto in giro


Moltissimo.
Come minimo tutte le volte che mi hanno mandato in bianco



omicron ha detto:


> Anche perché desire per i miei gusti è pure troppo secco


questo fa male.
Che sia tendente al secco è oggettivamente vero.
consentimi, un poco ti fai influenzare dalla vicinanza dei pettorali
io un piccolo suggerimento l'ho dato pure su come allargare un poco il torace

Però, come ci possiamo sentire noi altri uomini che siamo anche meno di lui fisicamente?
Così facendo, stai spostando l'asticella tanto in alto da rendercela irraggiungibile.


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Moltissimo.
> Come minimo tutte le volte che mi hanno mandato in bianco
> 
> 
> ...


Ma una volta i gusti non erano quella cosa che non si discute? .


----------



## Ulisse (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma una volta i gusti non erano quella cosa che non si discute? .


certo, non si discutono
però vedere scartare per un'inezia un fisico aitante crea un poco di imbarazzo a chiunque altro non sia nemmeno a quei livelli.

dovevi essere un poco più polite.
Bocciarlo per altri motivi...tipo sei troppo antipatico per i miei gusti.
Sai che bella botta di autostima per tutti quelli sul forum con il fisico sfiorito ma che si ritengono simpatici


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo, non si discutono
> però vedere scartare per un'inezia un fisico aitante crea un poco di imbarazzo a chiunque altro non sia nemmeno a quei livelli.
> 
> dovevi essere un poco più polite.
> ...


Ma io ho detto che è magro non che a me piacciono i bodybuilder 
Semplicemente mi piace un corpo più “consistente” che non è detto che non abbia anche un po’ di pancetta  se penso a quelli con cui sono stata, fisicati erano 2 (ma più robusti), gli altri erano normali, solo uno era secco secco… e insomma… avevo paura di romperlo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto che io abbia un marito è irrilevante vero?


Irrilevante.


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Irrilevante.


Immaginavo


----------



## Ulisse (25 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto che è magro non che a me piacciono i bodybuilder
> Semplicemente mi piace un corpo più “consistente” che non è detto che non abbia anche un po’ di pancetta  se penso a quelli con cui sono stata, fisicati erano 2 (ma più robusti), gli altri erano normali, solo uno era secco secco… e insomma… avevo paura di romperlo


io nel dubbio già ho messo qualcosa nella letterina per Babbo Natale:


----------



## omicron (25 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io nel dubbio già ho messo qualcosa nella letterina per Babbo Natale:
> View attachment 10695


Ma non fa senso toccare quel coso?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2022)

Ho letto questa interessantissima discussione canticchiando i Prozac +.


----------



## omicron (26 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto questa interessantissima discussione canticchiando i Prozac +.


Sarebbe meglio


----------



## Ulisse (26 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non fa senso toccare quel coso?


posso chiedere ma devi aspettare come minimo il 25 Dicembre.
Sono tradizionalista ed i regali da sotto l'albero non li tocco prima di Natale.

senso, fastidio ad indossarlo non saprei onestamente...credo restituisca sulla pelle più o meno la stessa sensazione di compressione di una muta da sub che metto senza problemi.
Però i pettorali sono troppo accostati ed il six-pack troppo pronunciato.
Un poco sproporzionato come layout 
Tanti soldi spesi e nemmeno li fanno bene

mi tengo il mio di fisico.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Veloce che non ho tempo....mi è stato detto che l'importante non è la quantità di scopate ma la qualità che determina l'acidità...riflettete


Tutte cacate. Dicono cosi quelli che vedono il sesso una volta a stagione. Il meglio è quantità e qualità insieme. Perché più ci piace più lo facciamo. Non è che più ci piace ci basta farlo poco. Stocazzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutte cacate. Dicono cosi quelli che vedono il sesso una volta a stagione. Il meglio è quantità e qualità insieme. Perché più ci piace più lo facciamo. Non è che più ci piace ci basta farlo poco. Stocazzo.


A me acida non l'hanno mai detto quindi non è un mio problema quindi frega un cazzo quanto trombano e come


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Novembre 2022)

Non vorrei essere OT, ma prendo spunto da un intervento di @omicron in cui fa riferimento anche  all’eta’ “siamo vecchiacce “ , per riportate  una notizia letta tempo fa:





__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.repubblica.it
				




Questa intervista ha provocato una reazione di disgusto a livello planetario.. ma non e’ stata associata ad altre probabili interviste in cui una lei pseudo famosa abbia  affermato :”non mi innamorerei mai di uno povero.”. E di probabili interviste sincere di questo tenore ce ne sarebbero tante.

La  reazione piu’ gettonata delle donne , anche under 40 e’ stata : “e’ vero..a una certa eta’ diventi trasparente..e questo significa che come persona lo eri anche prima ma essendo “carne fresca” (Source: ettta ), venivi vista solo per questo
Io trovo che a un certo punto, invece, proprio non essere piu’ connotabili unicamente come “carne fresca”. Ti renda visibile appunto da chi cerca la persona. Voi no?
per tornare OT,  chi pensa all’equazione : acida= cesso/anziano che non scopa… che continuasse a cercare pure di appaiarsi a bone giovani che scopano tanto. Almeno si fa selezione evitando le sole, no?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere OT, ma prendo spunto da un intervento di @omicron in cui fa riferimento anche  all’eta’ “siamo vecchiacce “ , per riportate  una notizia letta tempo fa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io questa cosa che si diventa trasparenti penso che non sia vera.
Credo che si esca dal circuito di chi è guardata per strada. Ma non è che essere oggetto di sguardi o desideri di sconosciuti sia piacevolissimo.
Certamente ci si abitua e diventa la normalità, ma è anche fastidioso per chi non ha bisogno di certe conferme.
All'interno del gruppo  dei coetanei ci sarà chi ha sempre e solo lo sguardo verso la bellezza giovanile e chi no.
È la mia esperienza.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2022)

Poi è la cosa di cui si è lamentata Eleonora Giorgi, ma lei è rimasta la stessa che era da giovane: stupida


----------



## omicron (26 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere OT, ma prendo spunto da un intervento di @omicron in cui fa riferimento anche  all’eta’ “siamo vecchiacce “ , per riportate  una notizia letta tempo fa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La mia era una battuta  tra l’altro ci sono 50enni tipo la Bellucci, la panicucci, la J-Lo o la Aniston che scansati eh… ma anche tra le donne “normali” ci sono 50enni che stanno Stra-bene
Poi se si vuole prendere per buona l’opinione di un vecchio bavoso che preferisce le ragazzine, è diverso, è un po’ come quel Russo che sosteneva che a 27 anni le donne erano già vecchie
Ma pensa per te… 
Tornando OT io penso più che mai che si è acidi a prescindere


----------



## omicron (26 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutte cacate. Dicono cosi quelli che vedono il sesso una volta a stagione. Il meglio è quantità e qualità insieme. Perché più ci piace più lo facciamo. Non è che più ci piace ci basta farlo poco. Stocazzo.


Ma guarda… io ho iniziato a 14 anni, ne ho 40 e a parte due occasioni (con quello piccolo e veloce), ho sempre avuto la fortuna di avere rapporti soddisfacenti
Alcuni di più altri di meno, per carità 
Però così a memoria non sono stata in astinenza per più di 3 o forse 4 mesi, quindi direi che se davvero sono acida lo sono di default


----------



## Angie17 (26 Novembre 2022)

Per me non sei acida, sei solo una persona che dice chiaramente le cose, in maniera schietta.. non le mandi a dire, insomma. A volte utilizzi una maniera un po' più colorita, ma fa parte del carattere e spesso sei pure divertente. E poi oh meglio essere così che falsa.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere OT, ma prendo spunto da un intervento di @omicron in cui fa riferimento anche  all’eta’ “siamo vecchiacce “ , per riportate  una notizia letta tempo fa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io avevo già raccontato nel forum, che quando ero giovane, avevo avuto un titolare che chiamava le sue coetanee "vecchie". Non lo faceva davanti a loro, ma davanti a noi: "la vecchia... deve venire la vecchia". Quando se ne andavano sbuffava, anche se non accadeva nulla di particolare negli incontri con queste persone, ovvero non è che l’incontro gli portasse particolari problemi, pensieri, che dovesse sostenere discussioni impegnative. Nonostante fosse sopra i 50, le vecchie partivano già dai 38, 40 anni.
Personalmente non era la prima volta che mi trovavo ad assistere a situazioni analoghe, anche espresse con maggiore volgarità. La cosa che notavo in lui era che proprio gli pesava dover passare del tempo, anche se per lavoro, con queste donne. Era scocciato, infastidito. Con gli uomini non era così, era molto più rilassato.
La percezione che mi arrivava era proprio che per lui non sarebbero dovute esistere. Non ho mai pensato che questo fosse comune a tutti gli uomini, ma che passata l’età in cui si può figliare l’uomo abbia una reazione diversa, una percezione diversa della donna trovo sia qualcosa di normale, legato alla nostra natura animale.
Questo non dovrebbe però andare a levare rispetto e riconoscimento dell’altro come essere umano, e preciso come essere umano, non come madre o nonna, o in relazione ad una figura di potere.
Yann Moix a 50 anni non ha manco capito che quello che prova di diverso quando sta vicino ad una donna giovane (visto che pluralizza) è un’emozione che poi, con donne di maggiore età, in lui scema. Va benissimo, però a meno che non abbia paggi che si muovono per lui, gli toccherà comunque in qualche modo doversi rapportare con le vecchie. Non capisco perchè doverlo dichiarare. Che problemi gli crei che esistano anche vecchie. E’ qualcosa che riguarda lui, che prova lui, e che deve gestirsi lui.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi è la cosa di cui si è lamentata Eleonora Giorgi, ma lei è rimasta la stessa che era da giovane: stupida


Beh, se per 50 anni hai puntato tutto e solo sulla bellezza,  è ovvio che quando sfiorisce diventi trasparente.
Anzi, a tante capita anche a 30 anni.
Che altro resta?
Beth Hart  ha 50 anni, ma mi basta sentire la sua voce per considerarla enormemente  più erotica di una qualsiasi 20enne.
E meno si trucca, meno investe sulla componente fisica,  più lascia le sue rughe disegnare il suo volto espressivo, più emerge la sua prorompente sensualità di cantante blues.
Ma,  cazzo,  lei è una donna che sembra ti debba raccontare con la sua voce non una, ma dieci vite tutte insieme.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda… io ho iniziato a 14 anni, ne ho 40 e a parte due occasioni (con quello piccolo e veloce), ho sempre avuto la fortuna di avere rapporti soddisfacenti
> Alcuni di più altri di meno, per carità
> Però così a memoria non sono stata in astinenza per più di 3 o forse 4 mesi, quindi direi che se davvero sono acida lo sono di default


Chi è che dice che sei acida?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> lei è una donna che sembra ti debba raccontare con la sua voce non una, ma dieci vite tutte insieme.


bellissime parole


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Per me non sei acida, sei solo una persona che dice chiaramente le cose, in maniera schietta.. non le mandi a dire, insomma. A volte utilizzi una maniera un po' più colorita, ma fa parte del carattere e spesso sei pure divertente. E poi oh meglio essere così che falsa.


Eh ma è proprio questa schiettezza che porta ad  considerata acida e non scopante


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chi è che dice che sei acida?


Desire
Me l’ha scritto più volte (e l’ho anche scritto nel post iniziale )


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, se per 50 anni hai puntato tutto e solo sulla bellezza,  è ovvio che quando sfiorisce diventi trasparente.
> Anzi, a tante capita anche a 30 anni.
> Che altro resta?
> Beth Hart  ha 50 anni, ma mi basta sentire la sua voce per considerarla enormemente  più erotica di una qualsiasi 20enne.
> ...


Poveretta, non è che potesse puntare su altro. Sconvolgente che ci siano uomini normali o con qualche qualità che siano stati con lei.


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Desire
> Me l’ha scritto più volte (e l’ho anche scritto nel post iniziale )


Non avrei aperto un post basandomi sulla sua opinione   ...hai solo problemi nel contenimento della foga e nella gestione dei freni inibitori (trad. sei un po' rompicoglioni )


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non avrei aperto un post basandomi sulla sua opinione   ...hai solo problemi nel contenimento della foga e nella gestione dei freni inibitori (trad. sei un po' rompicoglioni )


Ma no in realtà in post era stato “ispirato” dalla teoria “ti dice che sei acida perché non sa che sei bona” e volevo capire se fosse una teoria condivisa


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Desire
> Me l’ha scritto più volte (e l’ho anche scritto nel post iniziale )


Ma si...è solo perché non sei caduta ai suoi piedi....


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma si...è solo perché non sei caduta ai suoi piedi....


Ma nessuna è caduta ai suoi piedi


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poveretta, non è che potesse puntare su altro. Sconvolgente che ci siano uomini normali o con qualche qualità che siano stati con lei.


L’essere bella e scema l’ha portata a sposare un uomo molto ricco e poi a sollazzarsi per anni con uno molto bello ma non acutissimo. Direi, che le e’ andata meglio, probabilmente, (almeno in apparenza), di molte ricercatrici in gambissima  ma non avvenenti. E questo è tutto dire.


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’essere bella e scema l’ha portata a sposare un uomo molto ricco e poi a sollazzarsi per anni con uno molto bello ma non acutissimo. Direi, che le e’ andata meglio, probabilmente, (almeno in apparenza), di molte ricercatrici in gambissima  ma non avvenenti. E questo è tutto dire.


Ti dirò… intorno ai 25 anni avrei potuto tranquillamente “intortare” uno molto ricco che era cliente dello studio dove lavoravo, se ci avessi provato mi ci sarebbe stato, non ho avuto il coraggio


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’essere bella e scema l’ha portata a sposare un uomo molto ricco e poi a sollazzarsi per anni con uno molto bello ma non acutissimo. Direi, che le e’ andata meglio, probabilmente, (almeno in apparenza), di molte ricercatrici in gambissima  ma non avvenenti. E questo è tutto dire.


Comunque del gruppo di Chimica di un tempo le varie, future ricercatrici (tra cui una mia ex) erano tutte molto carine.
Sfatiamo il mito delle scienziate brutte.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque del gruppo di Chimica di un tempo le varie, future ricercatrici (tra cui una mia ex) erano tutte molto carine.
> Sfatiamo il mito delle scienziate brutte.


Era per fare un esempio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’essere bella e scema l’ha portata a sposare un uomo molto ricco e poi a sollazzarsi per anni con uno molto bello ma non acutissimo. Direi, che le e’ andata meglio, probabilmente, (almeno in apparenza), di molte ricercatrici in gambissima  ma non avvenenti. E questo è tutto dire.


Dopo Rizzoli, mollato all’istante in difficoltà, e Ciavarro (con cui ha fatto il figlio, chiuso nello sgabuzzino, lo ha raccontato lei ) è stata anni con lo scrittore Andrea de Carlo. Mistero!


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo Rizzoli, mollato all’istante in difficoltà, e Ciavarro (con cui ha fatto il figlio, chiuso nello sgabuzzino, lo ha raccontato lei ) è stata anni con lo scrittore Andrea de Carlo. Mistero!


The mistery of the “gnoc” attraction


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente se non ti interessa scopare, sei figa di legno.


Beh, si.
Matematico.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutte cacate. Dicono cosi quelli che vedono il sesso una volta a stagione. Il meglio è quantità e qualità insieme. Perché più ci piace più lo facciamo. Non è che più ci piace ci basta farlo poco. Stocazzo.


Vangelo.


----------

